# Giannis Signs Extension - 4 years/$100 mil



## Kreutz35

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777928526204964864
Less than the max which is awesome, but would've liked to see a 5th year on there.


----------



## Kreutz35

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777931962556166144


----------



## Kreutz35

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777935087186747392


----------



## BlakeJesus

Great news for the Bucks.


----------



## Basel

Going to be fun watching him develop over the years.


----------



## Bubbles

I approve of this.


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777928526204964864
> Less than the max which is awesome, but would've liked to see a 5th year on there.


From what I was reading that 5th year option might be set aside for Parker, which seems entirely possible given Giannis' willingness to want to keep the core together.


----------



## 29380

They plan to give Parker a 5-year max?


----------



## Bubbles

29380 said:


> They plan to give Parker a 5-year max?


Not sure on that. Just guessing, I would said that they want the option available to them and make that decision based on this upcoming season.


----------



## Michael Whiteacre

Michael Jordan was sexually assaulted.


----------

